# Blast from the part Pt. 2 R&T test of an '82 urq.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

THis came up sideways..sorry......


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

that first pic is a testiment to the grip of quattro


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*


----------

